
California needs to rethink urban fire risk after wine country tragedy - Mz
https://theconversation.com/california-needs-to-rethink-urban-fire-risk-after-wine-country-tragedy-85966
======
luckydude
[http://mcvoy.com/lm/fire-WEEDS.pdf](http://mcvoy.com/lm/fire-WEEDS.pdf)

is a good read for DIY types that want to protect their homes.

tl;dr: circular nozzles all the way around the building spraying out. Why out?
Because wind is always the problem and the wind will blow the water back on
the house. Tested and proven to work better than gel.

